# Potencializar y modernizar



## peach tree

Estimados, soy nueva en el forum, me gustaria me indicaran cual es la mejor traducción para la siguiente frase, que es de una empresa que ofrece servicios de desarrollo y venta de franquicias:

Potencializar y modernizar a las empresas nacionales e internacionales dentro del sistema de Franquicias
Gracias,


----------



## frida-nc

Hola peach tree, bienvenida a los foros:

_Moderniza_r es_ "_modernize_", _seguramente.
_Potencializar_ es dudosa, tiene un hilo anterior que nos asegura que la palabra correcta es _potenciar._  Sin embargo, se puede traducir "enhance," me parece.
La última frase se traduciría:  "within the franchise system."
Saludos.


----------



## peach tree

Gracias Frida-NC, realmente no se me ocurre algún sinónimo o alguna otra frase inicial para potencializar o modernizar un negocio, agradecería su ayuda para darle un mejor sentido en inglés a esta frase que es tan técnica.
Peach tree


----------



## frida-nc

No sé si me creerás o no, pero estas palabras no son nada técnicas.  Son ejemplos de la jerga corporativa y no tienen ningún significado profundo. Apenas pertenecen a Specialized Terminology.

Si no quieres usar "enhance and modernize," mi última sugerencia es "modernize the ... and bring them to their full potential."

Saludos.


----------



## peach tree

Gracias Frida-nc, creo que si es una mejor forma de traducir esta frase, pienso que le dá un mejor sentido objetivo..gracias por tu ayuda...Peach...=


----------



## frida-nc

He tenido que mover tu segunda pregunta a un nuevo hilo, como lo requiere nuestra Regla 2.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1858628


----------



## peach tree

Gracias Frida-nc, estaré pendiente con respecto a mi ultima pregunta, gracias..peach


----------



## sergio11

Hola,

Otra palabra que se puede usar es "empower" y "empowering." 

Ejemplo: "empower and modernize" o "empowering and modernization." 

Saludos


----------



## 0scar

*potenciar**.*
*1. *tr. Comunicar potencia a algo o incrementar la que ya tiene (potencializar no existe en el DRAE)


Entiendo que inglés también se podría decir _leveraging._


----------



## Quetzali

Hola:
  Estoy de acuerdo con Oscar y Sergio. Potencializar es generalmente una traducción que no me gusta de empower. Pero que en caso de una traducción al inglés, queda muy bien. Creo que esta frase viene de una traducción del inglés al español.


----------



## Jom

Hola,

Babylon dixit : "potenciar_ = *encourage, foster, pander, boost, strengthen,  improve, empower, drive*_."

Respecto a modernizar, he visto en alguna ocasión utilizar "streamline", que suena bastante bien en jerga corporativa.


----------

